# USL/NISA/NPSL/PDL/UPSL fans?



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 2, 2018)

any lower division fans here?

i didn't even know we had lower division teams in this area until recently.  not sure these clubs are too good at marketing themselves, but the games are fun and inexpensive.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 2, 2018)

USL championship goes thru Cincinnati. Their average attendance is greater than all the MLS teams, except for 4...and this is a third division side! I wish they would play out on the west coast occasionally.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 3, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> any lower division fans here?
> 
> i didn't even know we had lower division teams in this area until recently.  not sure these clubs are too good at marketing themselves, but the games are fun and inexpensive.


Sometimes Goldstar.com has free/comp tickets to LA Galaxy II and OCSC matches.  They charge you ~$4 per ticket for handling, but you get the tickets for free.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 5, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> USL championship goes thru Cincinnati. Their average attendance is greater than all the MLS teams, except for 4...and this is a third division side! I wish they would play out on the west coast occasionally.


for clarity, Cincinnati and USL Championship is 2nd division.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> any lower division fans here?
> 
> i didn't even know we had lower division teams in this area until recently.  not sure these clubs are too good at marketing themselves, but the games are fun and inexpensive.


I am sitting here in my kids' apartment in Sacramento and as I was reading this I saw a TV ad for the Republic game tomorrow.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 5, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> for clarity, Cincinnati and USL Championship is 2nd division.


OCD, I stand corrected. I thought the NASL was considered our second division, as it was in 2016. Looks like the leagues were considered 2nd Division A and 2nd Division B. FC Cincinnati's success, even for a 2nd division side, has been nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 26, 2018)

NASL effectively folded the beginning of 2018 season when USSF did not sanction them for competition.  USL was 3rd division in 2016, went up to 2nd division in 2017, as was NASL.  USL continued as 2nd division for 2018 (with 33 teams in 2 conferences) while NASL lost several teams (down to effectively 3 teams with Puerto Rico's status still up in the air) and spent the last several months in and out of court with USSF.

USL created a 3rd division and has rebranded 2nd division, 3rd division, and PDL into a unified structure: USL Championship, USL League One, USL League Two.

Also standing up with a fall/spring season is NISA, National Independent Soccer Associate as 3rd division (if they get USSF sanction), currently with 3 or 4 teams officially announced?  Not sure because their communication is pretty terrible.

NPSL Pro is supposedly happening with some of the NASL legacy teams, but still unknown.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 26, 2018)

and for what it's worth, Orange County SC is playing in the conference semi final tomorrow, against Reno 1868.


----------



## ForumParent (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, we’ve gone to a few Orange County Soccer Club games at the stadium at the great park, and it has been a lot of fun.   I wouldn’t say major, major USL fan here, but the games are perfect when they are relatively close to home and on a Saturday night. 

We’ve got tickets to the playoff game tomorrow.  Local-ish people should check it out!


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 29, 2018)

OC playing Phoenix Rising saturday for the Western Championship.  tickets start at $14 I think, Free parking.

apparently Phoenix is busing in supporters to try and turn our stadium red.


----------



## ForumParent (Oct 30, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> OC playing Phoenix Rising saturday for the Western Championship.  tickets start at $14 I think, Free parking.
> 
> apparently Phoenix is busing in supporters to try and turn our stadium red.


We will try to make it to this Saturday’s game for sure.   I just got an email earlier today with a promo code for $9.00 tickets if anybody was planning to go.  The promo code is “MyOCSC” and the email says the promo code is good through Friday.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> NASL effectively folded the beginning of 2018 season when USSF did not sanction them for competition.  USL was 3rd division in 2016, went up to 2nd division in 2017, as was NASL.  USL continued as 2nd division for 2018 (with 33 teams in 2 conferences) while NASL lost several teams (down to effectively 3 teams with Puerto Rico's status still up in the air) and spent the last several months in and out of court with USSF.
> 
> USL created a 3rd division and has rebranded 2nd division, 3rd division, and PDL into a unified structure: USL Championship, USL League One, USL League Two.
> 
> ...


Isn't Carmelo Anthony part owner of the Puerto Rican team? My nephew played for them, or a version of them, in the NASL for a few years before all the turmoil.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Isn't Carmelo Anthony part owner of the Puerto Rican team? My nephew played for them, or a version of them, in the NASL for a few years before all the turmoil.


no idea, never followed NASL since they didn't have a local team.  It's unfortunate they're in the situation they are, but they collectively have bigger problems to solve.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 22, 2019)

vissel kobe from the J-League is running some pre season games against MLS and USL teams 
https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/vissel-kobe

OCSC, Toronto, Crew, at the Great Park, and playing LAFC at BoCS at some point.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 22, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> vissel kobe from the J-League is running some pre season games against MLS and USL teams
> https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/vissel-kobe
> 
> OCSC, Toronto, Crew, at the Great Park, and playing LAFC at BoCS at some point.


This explains why FC Toronto was training at Silver Lakes on Sunday.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 23, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This explains why FC Toronto was training at Silver Lakes on Sunday.


it's in the 30's in Toronto.  It's "cold" here, but not 30's cold.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 23, 2019)

And OCSC released their ticket pricing for coming season:

https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/tickets

Section 2 & 7 (home side)- $340
Section 10 (buy 2, get two)- $340
President Seats (sideline)- $1190
Section 4 & 5 (center line/tunnel) - $595
Supporter Section - $153 renewal (not sure if it's the same for new supporters)


----------

